# Just had an awesome date with a hot gurl! :)



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Just had an awesome date with a hot gurl!  I got a second date out of it too, friday night, we gonna watch some movie :boogie

It only took 6mgs of klonopin, 30mgs of ritalin SR, 20mgs of adderall XR, and a glass of alcohol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice man


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Noca said:


> It only took 6mgs of klonopin, 30mgs of ritalin SR, 20mgs of adderall XR, and a glass of alcohol


Wow man thats all it took? :spit

What are you going to do if it gets more serious? Are you going to be taking all that medication every time you see her?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow 2 different amphetamines at once. Is that safe? I never heard of someone being on two at one time.


Well glad to hear your date went well. I believe anyone would feel on top of the world with that combo of meds!


----------



## CausalityReality (Apr 12, 2008)

"It only took 6mgs of klonopin, 30mgs of ritalin SR, 20mgs of adderall XR, and a glass of alcohol"

Drugs FTW!!!


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL @ allthedrugs


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Wow 2 different amphetamines at once. Is that safe? I never heard of someone being on two at one time.
> 
> Well glad to hear your date went well. I believe anyone would feel on top of the world with that combo of meds!


Don't listen to her, she's jealous...of your drugs.

I'm glad you're date went well!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ I can't argue with that :b ^^


----------



## nenad (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice one. Enjoy.


----------



## AzeR (Apr 24, 2008)

what are the effects of taking ampetamines? what do you feel?


----------



## pehlinazar (Apr 20, 2008)

smyyyy goddd......


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Go Noca!!  :yay


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Great job, Noca!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

And all that without caffeine!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

girl turned out to be a *****  What a waste of drugs!


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

Awwww...really? That sucks. :hug


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

What do you mean she turned out to be an ***? Was it because of your SA or just her personality?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tednugent2007 said:


> What do you mean she turned out to be an ***? Was it because of your SA or just her personality?


it was all her


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> girl turned out to be a *****  What a waste of drugs!


I LOLed at that. he he

sorry she sucked ***, Noca. :hug


----------

